# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي >  >  دعاء الريح الحمراء

## s3ana

دعاء الريح الحمراء - 
قيل أن سليمان ابن داود عليه السلام مر ببلد من البلدان والجن عن يمينه والإنس عن شماله والطيور عاكفة على رأسه والشياطين بين يديه وإذا هو يرى خلقة هائلة والنار تخرج منها يميناً وشمالاً ففر منها سليمان فلما قرب منها قال لها سألتك بالله أيتها الخلقة من تكونين وأي شيء أنت؟ فقالت يا نبي الله أنا الريح الحمراء وأنا علة من العلل ومرض من الأمراض خلقني الله فإذا أراد أن يعذب أحداً من خلقه أرسلني إليه ويسلطني عليه فإذا دخلت دماغ أحد خنقته وإذا دخلت عين أعميتها وإذا دخلت منخراً أظهرت فيه علة الناسور ثم إذا نزلت إلى حلقه أحدث الصداع والشقيقة والظربان وأقتله من الوجع وإذا دخلت صدراً أدخل فيه اليرقان والسلال والوسواس وريح المفاصل والدم والفالج ووجع الطحال وصيرت الوجع في السر وإذا دخلت في النساء قطعت الحمل منها وأيبستها اللبن وأظهر البرص والرطوبة والبلغم والجذام والدمامل وإذا دخلت عروقاً وعصباً قطعتها ولا أبرح حتى أقتله فلما سمع منها نبي الله سليمان لم يتمالك نفسه ولم يبق له صبر ولا طاقة فقال لجلسائه أقتلوها فنطق الشخص وقال يا نبي الله لم يقدر أحد أن يقتلني فقال سليمان ولا قوة فقال لا يقدر أحد أن يقتلني لأن الله أخرني إلى يوم القيامة.  

ثم إن الشخص غاب عن سليمان وكان في مجلسه إلى زمن نبينا محمد (ص) فمن القضاء والقدر أن الحسن بن علي (ع) جاءه وجع في جوفه وضياء الدم فلما سمع النبي (ص) وضاق صدره عليه فقال أعيذك بالله السميع العليم فنزل جبرائيل عليه وسلم على النبي (ص)، فقال يا نبي الله أن شكايته من الريح الأحمر وما له من دواء أو علاج فغاب جبرائيل ساعة ثم نزل وقال يا محمد ربك يقرئك السلام وقد أهدى إليك هدية وهو هذا الدعاء المستجاب فمن قرأه في عمره ولو مرة امن من البلاء يعني "الريح الأحمر" ثم قرأها النبي (ص) على الحسن (ع) فعافى الله الحسن (ع) وكأن لم يكن بالحسن شيء ... فقال النبي (ص) لأصحابه تعلموا هذا الدعاء وعلموا المؤمنين يحملونه فأنه أمان البلاد ومن لم يعلم قراءته فليمله ويكتبه في أناء نظيف ويمحو بماء ويشربه فأنه يبرأ بإذن الله ومن حمله أمن من الريح الأحمر والبلاء والأسقام والعلل في جسده وجميع أعضاءه ومن جميع الأعداء والحساد وجميع الريح الجارية في المفاصل. والدعاء هو: 
- بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم -  
بسم الله وحده بسم الله وبالله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر عز ولطف مما أخاف وأحذر، الله اكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا. بسم الله الشافي بسم الله المعافي بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء وهو السميع العليم العزيز الحكيم ومُنزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا ... اللهم أنت الشافي وأعوذ بك من شر ما قضيت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا من له الملك والملكوت والعظمة والجبروت سبحانك ما أعظم شانك لمن فكر في قدرتك يعملون بأمرك يا فاطر السماوات والأرض ملجأ الملهوفين وراحم المساكين يا ذا العظمة والرأفة والإحسان يا حنان يا منان يا قاهر لا يقهر يا من يجير ولا يجار عليه أعوذ بك من عذاب الأبدان ومن تواتر الامتحان وأعوذ بك من ريح الأحمر ومن ألم الأكبر ومن تواتر الامتحان في التنفس وفي الروح والدم والجلد والعروق والعصب ... سبحانك إذا قضيت شيئاً تقول له كن فيكون. 
الله أكبر يا بر يا غني يا نور يا نافع يا غياث يا مغيث يا جبار يا قهار يا باسط يا مقسط يا قائماً بالقسط يا صريخ المستصرخين يا شاكر يا غافر يا معين يا رؤفاً بالعباد يا ناصر يا مقتدر يا باهياً يا شراهياً يا عظيم الشأن يا عالم ما كان يا خالق الإنسان ومنزل القرآن يا حي يا قيوم يا قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت يا عون من لا عون له يا راحم المساكين يا ولي المؤمنين يا مكور الليل على النهار ويا مكور النهار على الليل يا قاهر الشياطين يا نعم المولى ونعم النصير يا راحم الطفل الصغير يا قابل الشيخ الكبير يا خير الوارثين يا مالك يوم الدين اكفنا شر ما كان وما يكون و أحفظنا بحفظك واحرسنا بعينك التي لا تنام واكفنا ريح الأسقام والأمراض وجميع العلل والحيل والجذام والأوجاع والكسل. 
اللهم اكفنا الداء الكبير والريح الأحمر واليرقان والآفات والوسواس وكل الوحوش واكفنا شر الهوام والقيام وشر الشياطين السخط والظلام والزلازل والوباء والظلام وشر الأعداء اللهم أكفنا شر الأشرار وكيد الكائدين وطوارق الليل والنهار إلا طارقاً يطرق بخير يا رحمن يا رحيم أعوذ بك من شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إن ربي على صراط مستقيم ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله الطاهرين لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله (ص) ألجئت ظهري وأسلمت أمري إلى الله إن الله بصيراً بالعباد يا الله اكفي حامل كتابي ومن قرأه من شر الأوجاع كلها برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## نور الهدى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - 

بسم الله وحده بسم الله وبالله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر عز ولطف مما أخاف وأحذر، الله اكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا. بسم الله الشافي بسم الله المعافي بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء وهو السميع العليم العزيز الحكيم ومُنزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا ... اللهم أنت الشافي وأعوذ بك من شر ما قضيت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا من له الملك والملكوت والعظمة والجبروت سبحانك ما أعظم شانك لمن فكر في قدرتك يعملون بأمرك يا فاطر السماوات والأرض ملجأ الملهوفين وراحم المساكين يا ذا العظمة والرأفة والإحسان يا حنان يا منان يا قاهر لا يقهر يا من يجير ولا يجار عليه أعوذ بك من عذاب الأبدان ومن تواتر الامتحان وأعوذ بك من ريح الأحمر ومن ألم الأكبر ومن تواتر الامتحان في التنفس وفي الروح والدم والجلد والعروق والعصب ... سبحانك إذا قضيت شيئاً تقول له كن فيكون.


الله أكبر يا بر يا غني يا نور يا نافع يا غياث يا مغيث يا جبار يا قهار يا باسط يا مقسط يا قائماً بالقسط يا صريخ المستصرخين يا شاكر يا غافر يا معين يا رؤفاً بالعباد يا ناصر يا مقتدر يا باهياً يا شراهياً يا عظيم الشأن يا عالم ما كان يا خالق الإنسان ومنزل القرآن يا حي يا قيوم يا قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت يا عون من لا عون له يا راحم المساكين يا ولي المؤمنين يا مكور الليل على النهار ويا مكور النهار على الليل يا قاهر الشياطين يا نعم المولى ونعم النصير يا راحم الطفل الصغير يا قابل الشيخ الكبير يا خير الوارثين يا مالك يوم الدين اكفنا شر ما كان وما يكون و أحفظنا بحفظك واحرسنا بعينك التي لا تنام واكفنا ريح الأسقام والأمراض وجميع العلل والحيل والجذام والأوجاع والكسل.


اللهم اكفنا الداء الكبير والريح الأحمر واليرقان والآفات والوسواس وكل الوحوش واكفنا شر الهوام والقيام وشر الشياطين السخط والظلام والزلازل والوباء والظلام وشر الأعداء اللهم أكفنا شر الأشرار وكيد الكائدين وطوارق الليل والنهار إلا طارقاً يطرق بخير يا رحمن يا رحيم أعوذ بك من شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إن ربي على صراط مستقيم ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله الطاهرين لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله (ص) ألجئت ظهري وأسلمت أمري إلى الله إن الله بصيراً بالعباد يا الله اكفي حامل كتابي ومن قرأه من شر الأوجاع كلها برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## s3ana

مشكوره نور الهدى احلى مشرفه
تحياتي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم - 

بسم الله وحده بسم الله وبالله والحمد لله ولا إله إلا الله ولا إله إلا الله والله أكبر عز ولطف مما أخاف وأحذر، الله اكبر كبيرا والحمد لله كثيرا وسبحان الله بكرة وأصيلا. بسم الله الشافي بسم الله المعافي بسم الله الذي لا يضر مع اسمه شيء وهو السميع العليم العزيز الحكيم ومُنزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا ... اللهم أنت الشافي وأعوذ بك من شر ما قضيت يا ذا الجلال والإكرام يا من له الملك والملكوت والعظمة والجبروت سبحانك ما أعظم شانك لمن فكر في قدرتك يعملون بأمرك يا فاطر السماوات والأرض ملجأ الملهوفين وراحم المساكين يا ذا العظمة والرأفة والإحسان يا حنان يا منان يا قاهر لا يقهر يا من يجير ولا يجار عليه أعوذ بك من عذاب الأبدان ومن تواتر الامتحان وأعوذ بك من ريح الأحمر ومن ألم الأكبر ومن تواتر الامتحان في التنفس وفي الروح والدم والجلد والعروق والعصب ... سبحانك إذا قضيت شيئاً تقول له كن فيكون.


الله أكبر يا بر يا غني يا نور يا نافع يا غياث يا مغيث يا جبار يا قهار يا باسط يا مقسط يا قائماً بالقسط يا صريخ المستصرخين يا شاكر يا غافر يا معين يا رؤفاً بالعباد يا ناصر يا مقتدر يا باهياً يا شراهياً يا عظيم الشأن يا عالم ما كان يا خالق الإنسان ومنزل القرآن يا حي يا قيوم يا قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت يا عون من لا عون له يا راحم المساكين يا ولي المؤمنين يا مكور الليل على النهار ويا مكور النهار على الليل يا قاهر الشياطين يا نعم المولى ونعم النصير يا راحم الطفل الصغير يا قابل الشيخ الكبير يا خير الوارثين يا مالك يوم الدين اكفنا شر ما كان وما يكون و أحفظنا بحفظك واحرسنا بعينك التي لا تنام واكفنا ريح الأسقام والأمراض وجميع العلل والحيل والجذام والأوجاع والكسل.


اللهم اكفنا الداء الكبير والريح الأحمر واليرقان والآفات والوسواس وكل الوحوش واكفنا شر الهوام والقيام وشر الشياطين السخط والظلام والزلازل والوباء والظلام وشر الأعداء اللهم أكفنا شر الأشرار وكيد الكائدين وطوارق الليل والنهار إلا طارقاً يطرق بخير يا رحمن يا رحيم أعوذ بك من شر كل دابة أنت آخذ بناصيتها إن ربي على صراط مستقيم ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله الطاهرين لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله (ص) ألجئت ظهري وأسلمت أمري إلى الله إن الله بصيراً بالعباد يا الله اكفي حامل كتابي ومن قرأه من شر الأوجاع كلها برحمتك يا أرحم الراحمين*

*الله يعطيك الف عافيه*

*ورحم الله والديك بحق الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------

